# 24g Ni200



## Yiannaki (14/12/15)

Any vendors have stock or are expecting stock of 24g nickel? 

Or perhaps someone can point me to someone who has? 

Thanking you in advance!


----------



## zadiac (15/12/15)

Eish, @Yiannaki , what ohms (and how many wraps) you planning with this!?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/12/15)

@Yiannaki, tell us what the coil master is planning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Power Vapes SA (15/12/15)

I should have stock by either Friday or the Following monday  ill DM you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Attie (15/12/15)

I have a spool of 100ft you can have

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Yiannaki (15/12/15)

Attie said:


> I have a spool of 100ft you can have


Dude, that would be amazing! Thank you man.

I'll PM you

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## capetocuba (15/12/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Any vendors have stock or are expecting stock of 24g nickel?
> 
> Or perhaps someone can point me to someone who has?
> 
> Thanking you in advance!


I think I over ordered ... have 100m in my cupboard


----------

